# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟‎

## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff: 

لماذا يرسب الطلاب في الامتحانات؟



الاجابه كالتالى اسمع ياسيدى


ليس ذنب الطالب إذا رسب لأن هناك 356 يوماً فقط في السنة

و هذا تفصيل عن حياة الطالب في هذه الايام
.
أيام الجمع : 52 جمعة في السنة ولا أحد يدرس فيها 

حيث يتبقى من السنة 313 يوم

العطلة الصيفية : 50 يوم 

يتبقى 263 يوم

8 ساعات نوم يومية
وهذا يعني: 122 يوم نوم

يتبقى بس 141 يوم

(ساعة واحدة للعب يومياً مفيدة للصحة) تقدر تقول لأ؟!
مما يعني 15 يوماً إضافياً

يتبقى 126 يوم

ساعتين يوميا للأكل مع المضغ جيداً على قولة
مريم نور للحفاظ على الطاقة 
أي 30يوم
يتبقى 96 يوم

ساعة يومية للكلام والتحدث
(فالإنسان مخلوق إجتماعي )
وبذلك نضيف 15يوم ,
يتبقى 81 يوم

أيام الامتحانات في السنة على الأقل 35 يوم

يتبقى 46 يوم

العطل الي في نص السنة وأيام الأعياد الدينية والوطنية والإنسانية والقومية : 40 يوم

باقي 6 أيام

أيام المرض السنوية على أقل تقدير : 3 أيام،
يتبقى3 أيام

متابعة الأفلام وبقية الفعاليات الترفيهية
شو يعني ما بدنا نعيش حياتنا!! 

يعني
على أقل تقدير: يومين
باقي :
.
.
يوم واحد 


و هذا اليوم هوّ بالضبط ذكرى يوم ميلادك .... ألف مبروك
وكل سنة وانت بخير



 ما في وقت الواحد يدرس

----------


## ابو عوده

:Bl (14):

----------

